# Elton Brand No Longer Fits In Philly



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Brand, 30, is starting his 10th season in the league, but just the second year of that five-year, $80 million contract he signed as a free agent two summers ago. Although the Sixers were convinced that signing him was wise back then, they are having serious reservations now about the move.
> 
> 
> His drain on the salary cap wouldn't be bad if he were a dominating player again. But now his long-term contract makes him virtually untradeable, and he will prevent the Sixers from adding other key pieces in the coming years.
> ...


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/10/29/elton-brand-no-longer-fits-in-philly/

I don't know who would take on that contract, now if Isiah was still running my ball club I would have said the Knicks, but they are obviously on a mission to get rid of more salary, for the free agent pool in 2010. Either way, I hope he rebounds sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Where has he fit in? He isn't as good on D as he used to be. Shorter guys like that when they get older hit the wall fast.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He actually played well last night.

The Sixers don't need him to be a 20-10 guy. What they need him is to be efficient, and bring strong defense.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I guess he is more of a used to be. he is still a good player obviously, but he thinks he is better than he is.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I would consider trading Luol Deng for him


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

In my view Brand doesnt fit the Sixers ofense system ,the defense is being based in a fast pace of fast break game .
Brand in the oposite has a slow tempo to get in the ofense side,last season if i remember the Sixers did better without Brand then they did with him.


----------

